# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  2018 3D Systems FIGURE 4 STANDALONE PRINTER

## EZSystems

*2018 3D Systems FIGURE 4 STANDALONE PRINTER Build Volume 4.9 x 2.8 x 7.7 inches<br>

*a.jpg
*$18,900*

Under power and ready for inspection  Very Low Use - Demo Unit

EZ Systems Stock # ez50773

Machine Location: Minneapolis, MN 5511

Part of 3D Systems’ scalable, fully integrated Figure 4® technology platform, Figure 4 Standalone is an affordable and versatile solution for low volume production, and same-day prototyping for fast design iteration and verification, offering speed, quality, and accuracy with industrial-grade durability, service, and support. With a compact and easy-to-use design, Figure 4 Standalone delivers industrial-grade durability at an affordable price and low total cost of operations


* Non-contact membrane Figure 4 technology


* Printable Build Volume (W x D x H):124.8 x 70.2 x 196 mm (4.9 x 2.8 x 7.7 in) 


* Industry-leading 3D Sprint software for file preparation and production 


* Cloud connectivity for predictive and prompt service with 3D Connect capability.


* Production-grade materials


* Compact printer footprint


* Manual material feed


* Separate, manual post-curing unit, required 


Electrical: 100-240 VAC, 50/60 Hz, Single Phase, 4.0A


Client Hardware Recommendation: 3 GHz multiple core processor (2 GHz Intel® or AMD® processor mini) with 8 GB RAM or more (4 GB mini) • OpenGL 3.2 and GLSL 1.50 support (OpenGL 2.1 and GLSL 1.20 mini), 1 GB video RAM or more, 1280 x 1024 (1280 x 960 mini) screen resolution or higher • SSD or 10,000 RPM hard disk drive (minimum requirement of 7 GB of available hard-disk space, additional 3 GB free disk space for cache) • Google Chrome or Internet Explorer 11 (Internet Explorer 9 mini) • Other: 3 button mouse with scroll, keyboard, Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.1 installed with application


Post-Processing: Part finishing tools accessory kit; Requires optional 3D Systems LC-3DPrint Box UV post-curing unit or other UV-curing unit


Input Data File Formats Supported: STL, CTL, OBJ, PLY, ZPR, ZBD, AMF, WRL, 3DS, FBX, IGES, IGS, STEP, STP and X_T



Max Resolution:1920 x 1080 pixels


Pixel Pitch: 65 microns (0.0025 in) (390.8 effective PPI)


Wavelength: 405 nm


Material Packaging: 1kg bottles for manual pour


Connectivity: 10/100/1000 Ethernet Interface


Net Build Volume (xyz): 124.8 x 70.2 x 196 mm (4.9 x 2.8 x 7.7 in)


Build Materials: UV curable plastics: Figure 4 TOUGH-GRY 10, Figure 4 TOUGH-GRY 15 


Accessories Included: LC-3DPrint Box UV post-curing unit, Pedestal


Client Operating System: Windows® 7 and newer (64-bit OS)


Operating Temperature Range: 18-28 ºC (64-82 ºF)


Operating Humidity Range: 20-80%


Dimensions (W x D x H)


3D Printer Crated: 29 x 27 x 51 in


3D Printer Uncrated: 16.7 x 19.25 x 38.22 in


Weight


3D Printer Crated: 130 lbs


3D Printer Uncrated: 76 lbs


Electrical: 100-240 VAC, 50/60 Hz, Single Phase, 4.0A

----------

